# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Where to find potassium sulfate or potassium chloride?



## imported_rayhwong (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi,
I am having trouble finding potassium sulfate or potassium chloride. Anyone know of a good source? I can not find all green at any hardware/garden stores in the San Francisco/Oakland area. Thanks.


----------



## imported_rayhwong (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi,
I am having trouble finding potassium sulfate or potassium chloride. Anyone know of a good source? I can not find all green at any hardware/garden stores in the San Francisco/Oakland area. Thanks.


----------



## imported_rayhwong (Feb 14, 2003)

I found some muriate of potash, but the box says its 60% K2O. I thought it was suppose to be KCl?


----------



## falcon (Aug 2, 2005)

Potassium chloride you can find where they sell water softener salt. You have to look and ask around as the most common is sodium chloride, but you want potassium chloride. Home Depot shoud carry them.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

OSH sells KCL in 40lb bags for water softening systems. It's a pull-ticket item so you'll need to look for the tags and not the actual bags.

K2SO4 I've had to order through Greg Watson. None of the local nurseries/hardware stores carried it.


----------



## ned13b (Mar 27, 2003)

I got mine from a Golf Course Supply warehouse. The nice boss there gave it to me for free too!


----------



## Vinlo (Jul 27, 2004)

I got my KCl from a water purification/softener place. A 20lb bag ran me $6 I think. More than I (and 30 on my friends) would use in a lifetime.. I would suggest the Gregwatson route. Much less wasteful.


----------

